# TN vs. IPS/PVA überbewertet?



## wolfpower (6. Februar 2011)

*TN vs. IPS/PVA überbewertet?*

moin!

Auf der (endlos erscheinenden) Suche nach einem guten Gaming Monitor habe ich so einige Geräte hier stehen gehabt. Stehen geblieben bin ich aktuell beim 120Hz Samsung 2233RZ. Seitdem ich 120Hz kennengelernt habe, möchte ich es nicht mehr missen, quasi mit ein Hauptkriterium..

Jedenfalls und um auf den Punkt zu kommen habe ich auch einen S-IPS hier stehen gehabt. Laut Prad.de geeignet für "Hardcore-Spieler". Ich selbst bin
kein Pro-Gamer aber was der "ach so tolle" S-IPS für Matschbilder (Bewegungsunschärfe) lieferte und dann auch noch die nicht zu übersehenden Schlieren... NO WAY!

Positiv aufgefallen ist mir natürlich die klar bessere Blickwinkelabhängigkeit, aber auch dieser Vorteil gegenüber TN war nicht so dermaßen spektakulär wie von "IPS/PVA Fetischisten" in den Himmel gelobt. Auch in punkto Farben und Schwarzwert hat der S-IPS mich nicht umgehauen. Der S-IPS war lediglich in der Werkseinstellung besser eingestellt als einige TN Konkurrenten welche ich hier schon stehen hatte. Denn wenn man ein TN Gerät einmal richtig justiert, ist auch hier das Bild homogen und gleichwertig mit dem eines IPS. Oder ist es das? Sind die Leute einfach zu unfähig ein TN-Gerät richtig zu justieren?

Jetzt sitze ich hier und frage mich was macht den Reiz an einem IPS-Panel aus, ist es das Marketing was einem suggeriert das es besser ist. Oder ist es einfach nur der schlechte Ruf von TN-Geräten, dass alle anderen Technologien automatisch "besser" sind? Ich frage mich was Ex-TNler für Billig-Geräte vor dem Umstieg auf PVA/IPS besaßen, dass sie zu solch einem vernichtenden Urteil kamen? "Nie wieder TN!" Oder ist es die tolle Werkseinstellung die sie nach dem ersten Einschalten so umgehauen hat?

Mir sind jedenfalls aus der Sicht des Spielers knackscharfe bewegte Bilder ohne (starke) Bewegungsunschärfe/Schlieren/Korona allemal lieber als 100% farbtreue Standbilder. Sicher mag da ein Grafiker oder Fotograf welcher von Berufswegen 100% Farbtreue benötigt anders denken. Aber über Gamer die IPS/PVA gegenüber TN vorziehen, kann ich nur schmunzeln.

Ein TN mit 120Hz ist für den Gamer das absolute Non-Plus-Ultra!

PS: Mich stört die Bewegungsunschärfe mehr als Ghosting und gerade auch da schneidet ein IPS ganz schlecht ab. Stichwort: Schwindel&Kotztüte


----------



## Caspar (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: TN vs. IPS/PVA überbewertet?*

Du musst auch sehen, welche Art Gamer du hier meinst. Ich spiele fast nur Rollenspiele, da gibt es keine hektischen Bewegungen oder ähnliches. Auch wenn ich mal ein Ballerspiel zocke, fällt mir nichts ungewöhnliches oder negatives auf.

Erstmal zu meinen Erfahrungen. In der WG steht 1x IPS, 1x TN und ich selbst habe ein PVA Panel. Unzufrieden ist keiner. Was auffällt, ist die Farbtreue des IPS und PVA im Vergleich mit dem TN. Bei IPS ist der Kontrast wenig höher und die Blickwinkel sind natürlich ein riesiger Vorteil, gerade wenn man gern mal ein Filmchen in der Gruppe schaut.

Was die Bildqualität betrifft, so ist das PVA Panel über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Der statische Kontrast ist nicht umsonst mehr als doppelt so hoch eines TN Panels. Dieser Unterschied zaubert mir so herrliche Bilder auf den Schirm, dass ich nicht verstehen kann, wie man ein TN Panel einem PVA vorziehen kann. Ausgenommen natürlich Leute die, wie du, starke Unterscheide sehen.

Mein Nachbar hat früher auf einer Röhre Shooter gezockt, inzwischen hat er das gleiche Panel wie ich und er ist überaus zufrieden. Ich finde, im völligen Gegensatz zu dir, dass das mit der Reaktionszeit völlig überbewertet wird. Aus diesem Grund würde ich mir auch nie wieder etwas anderes, als einen Bildschirm mit PVA Panel, holen, es sei denn, es werden neue Techniken entwickelt, die dieser qualitativ (was das Bild betrifft) überlegen sind. Das Bild an sich ist mir also wichtiger.

Wenn ich einen Film sehe fällt mir der Unterschied noch mehr auf. Ich habe richtig tief-schwarze stellen, wenn diese benötigt werden. Auch Farbabstufungen meiner Deskscreens, welche mir vorher nicht im geringsten aufgefallen sind, erkenne ich auf einmal sehr deutlich. 

Gekotzt hat hier bisher auch noch niemand, eher gestaunt. Ich stehe auch auf das IPS-Glitzern. Das macht das Bild sehr frisch, wie ich finde. Aber so ist das eben mit dem Geschmack... ^^

Wo wir bei dem Punkt sind, auf den ich hinaus möchte. Es freut mich, dass du einen für dich optimalen Bildschirm gefunden hast, ich habe das auch! "Also welche Technik ist jetzt besser?" Ich möchte darauf keine Antwort geben, man sollte die Frage umformulieren. "Welche Technik ist besser geeignet?" Darauf kann ich dir eine konkrete Antwort geben. Für mich PVA und für dich TN mit 120Hz. Wie das bei anderen Usern aussieht, kann ich nicht einschätzen. Schließlich richtet sich das nach dem Nutzungszweck und dem subjektiven Empfinden des Anwenders.


----------



## Wanderer (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: TN vs. IPS/PVA überbewertet?*

@wolfpower
sofern man keinerlei Ansprüche an die Bildqualität, kann man auch mit einem TN-Panel glücklich werden.


----------



## wolfpower (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: TN vs. IPS/PVA überbewertet?*



Wanderer schrieb:


> @wolfpower
> sofern man keinerlei Ansprüche an die Bildqualität, kann man auch mit einem TN-Panel glücklich werden.



Danke. Deine unfundierte Aussage bestätigt indirekt meine Kritik im ersten Beitrag, denke mal darüber nach (!) 

Also:

Du unterstellst mir und anderen TN-Panel Besitzern, dass wir keinerlei Ansprüche an die Bildqualität haben. 
Dem ist aber nicht so (!!!) und das ist schon ganz schön anmaßend. Ich für meinen Teil bin da sehr empfindlich und meckere auf hohem Niveau.

Durch Prad.de bestätigt, und die sind ja schon äußerst penibel, gibt es durchaus TN Geräte mit ausgezeichneter 
Bildqualität welche in Sachen Homogenität zumindest an IPS (ohne erweiterten Farbraum) heranreichen. Dies bestätigt auch durch nachweisbare Meßergebnisse.

Auf der anderen Seite könnte ich auch IPS/PVA Besitzern unterstellen, dass sie keinerlei Ansprüche an die Bildqulität haben. 
Denn bei bewegten Bildern stinkt IPS/PVA in Sachen Bewegungsunschärfe gegen TN ab. Und das Technologiebedingt was sich ebenfalls meßtechnisch nachweisen lässt. Wenn man dafür sensibilisiert ist, erscheinen einem bewegte Bilder auf IPS/PVA wie Matsche. Und wenn man von 120Hz oder CRT verwöhnt ist, ist dieser Eindruck umso krasser.

Und in der besseren Blickwinkelabhängigkeit sehe ich nur einen Vorteil 
wenn man sich keinen Stuhl leisten kann und vom Boden auf den Bildschirm schaut oder wie Spiderman an der Decke hängt. ^^
Ich sitze jedenfalls wie 90% aller User direkt vorm Bildschirm, merke von der Blickwinkelabhängigkeit kaum etwas. Demenstprechend
hat mich die bessere Blickwinkelabhängigkeit von IPS nicht umgehauen, denn im Alltag merkt man davon recht herzlich wenig.

Und daher finde ich auch diese Youtube Vergleichsvideos TN vs IPS/PVA lächerlich, kein Mensch guckt seitlich auf den Schirm,
diese Demonstrationen sind also überflüssig.



Caspar schrieb:


> Es freut mich, dass du einen für dich optimalen Bildschirm gefunden hast, ich habe das auch! "Also welche Technik ist jetzt besser?" Ich möchte darauf keine Antwort geben, man sollte die Frage umformulieren. "Welche Technik ist besser geeignet?" Darauf kann ich dir eine konkrete Antwort geben. Für mich PVA und für dich TN mit 120Hz. Wie das bei anderen Usern aussieht, kann ich nicht einschätzen. Schließlich richtet sich das nach dem Nutzungszweck und dem subjektiven Empfinden des Anwenders.



diese Aussage finde ich gut und lasse das mal so unkommentiert stehen.


----------



## Caspar (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: TN vs. IPS/PVA überbewertet?*

Ich kann mir einen Stuhl leisten, ich kann mir ein Sofa leisten, ich habe Freunde, ich sehe nicht jeden Abend allein Filme und der Blickwinkel ist für mich und meine Freunde sehr vorteilhaft. Wäre ja schlimm, wenn ich mir nur einen Stuhl leisten könnte und wir uns den Schoß des jeweils unteren teilen müssten. Da müsste man ausserdem einen Knick in der Optik haben, um überhaupt etwas zu sehen. Schon ein Vorteil, oder? Wenn der Platz mal nicht reicht, kann sogar jemand auf dem Boden sitzen und erkennt noch etwas!  

Also sind die Demonstrationen weder überflüssig, noch lächerlich.

Da ich gewissermaßen geschwindigkeitsblind oder ungeschult bin, was die Geschwindigkeit betrifft, so ziehe ich einen größeren Vorteil aus dem Qualitätsunterschied des lahmen Bildes. Im direkten Vergleich wirkts natürlich auch bei mir flüssiger, was auch ein Vorteil ist. Eine Mischung gibts leider noch nicht. Das wäre dann wohl für uns beide das Optimum. 

Mag sein, dass TN selten annähernd an IPS heranreicht. Aber es ist selten, beinahe und PVA gibts ja auch noch. Ich hatte davor übrigens einen CRT, ein Vergleich wäre allerdings unfair und extrem einseitig orientiert. Jedenfalls was meinen Geschmack betrifft, ich denke da würde mir dann auch fast jeder andere zustimmen. ^^ Mir wäre es im Gegensatz zum CRT schon fast egal welche Technik ich habe, Hauptsache ich habe keine spiegelnde Oberfläche. Um von der Bildqualität mal ganz zu schweigen... 

@ Wanderer
Den Spruch finde ich überflüssig. Wo wir schon beim Vorteil der beschrieben 120Hz TN Technik wären.  Das ist schließlich ein Qualitätsmerkmal des bewegten Bildes.


----------

